# How do you wash your snowboarding stuff?



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

I have special blend jacket/pants.. Jacket is 10k waterproof & pants are 15k. Is part of there waterproofness a spray that they put on the cloths, this is what I hear..? How does this work for washing the snow pants & jacket or can I at all? I would think cold water & tumble dry low would be ok, how do u guys wash your stuff? Normally I woudlnt even wash the stuff but the stuff was in my storage unit and omg does it REEK! If part of the clothes comes from a spray they put on it, would washing the clothes wash it off? thanks guys!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Granges G-Wash

It's a type of soap for technical fabrics like gore-tex and teflon coated fabrics.


----------



## WinterS3ason (Oct 30, 2009)

don't be lazy...hand wash it with water and soap.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This page answers all your questions. Browse and click on the links. I started using Nikwax last season, and find it to work well.

Waterproofing, cleaning and insect protection for the outdoors


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nikwax is the best stuff I have used. They have been making their products for decades now and know what they are doing. The spray on stuff works decently for a day basically. Good to use if you think you need it or as a back up. The wash in stuff just seems to last a lot longer.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

MPD, you really shouldn't give advice about stuff you are unsure of. He is talking 10k waterproofing not Goretex, which is a waterproof laminate. He will need to put a treatment on it after washing it. Regular detergents are not great for washing outerwear. Use Nikwax products and don't look back. There has been good advice in this thread minus one post.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

For washing, it's petroleum based detergents that are not recommended. While Nikwax (tech wash) is good stuff, it is kind of a ripoff. Any non petroleum based, or "green" type, detergent will not harm the product. It's cheaper and more readily available as well. I second that the NikWax wash in stuff works better than the spray on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

I'd go with the Nikwax. I've got a 15 year old TNF guide jacket that's as good as brand new, and has only been washed with Nikwax. When you consider the dollars you've put into the outerwear, why try to save a buck or two washing the thing?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

davis said:


> ... When you consider the dollars you've put into the outerwear, why try to save a buck or two washing the thing?


QFT


7, 8, 9, 10


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Add a couple kids into the mix, and I can assure you that we are not talking a couple bucks. I don't mind dropping the cash for the waterproofing once a season, but I had to agree with the wife, the washing gets $$$. I think the stuff I found is called Zum. This stuff is actually a non-detergent laundry soap, all natural, blah blah, etc. I got it a couple years ago and still have plenty left.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Unless you are washing more than a load of outerwear, you can all use the same wash. How many times a season do you wash your gear? Mine has to be pretty rank before I'll wash it. Maybe once a season is all I do. It's everyone's preference for sure, and if you are doing different loads and multiple times a season, I certainly understand your stance. 

Last time I did my outerwear, I washed 3 jackets, two pairs of pants, and my ladies gear in one load. Same with the waterproofing. So $20 in Nikwax products to do that? I forget. 

Good to know about the detergent you use. That's good info and stuff to look out for.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

lol, you just reminded me of the single days...once a season, preferably at the end, was the way I usually did it.

My wife, to her credit, likes to do the laundry. When I did laundry I would stuff the washer so full that a cup of water would kick it on. Little did I know I was a pioneer of the green movement. Seriously though, her and I differ as to what is considered dirty clothes, so the gear, especially my two young girls stuff, gets washed at least 3 times a season. My wife has pretty good stuff as well because the last thing I wanted to hear if we were on the mountain is that whe was cold and wet.

We had the debate about detergent way back when because I knew better than to wash the outerwear with regular detergent. As Davis stated earlier, I too have some old gear that still looks good and performs well because I took care of it. I knew there had to be a better way than going through 3-5 bottles of Tech Wash a season.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> MPD, you really shouldn't give advice about stuff you are unsure of. He is talking 10k waterproofing not Goretex, which is a waterproof laminate. He will need to put a treatment on it after washing it. Regular detergents are not great for washing outerwear. Use Nikwax products and don't look back. There has been good advice in this thread minus one post.


Thanks guys! So do I use Nikwax in the washing machine instead of normal stuff are u saying kill or do I use this without a washing machine..? Also how do I re-waterproof my stuff after washing..?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> Thanks guys! So do I use Nikwax in the washing machine instead of normal stuff are u saying kill or do I use this without a washing machine..? Also how do I re-waterproof my stuff after washing..?


They have Nixwax tech Wash which basically just cleans it without putting so much strain on the waterproofing and then theirs Nixwax Direct 2.0 which re-water proofs the gear, both you use in the washing machine.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Method said:


> They have Nixwax tech Wash which basically just cleans it without putting so much strain on the waterproofing and then theirs Nixwax Direct 2.0 which re-water proofs the gear, both you use in the washing machine.


So do I put both of these products in the washing machine at the SAME TIME together to like wash & water-proof it at the same time or how does it work, sorry new to this heh =/ Also can this water-proofing be used with your gloves & does it help..?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

monlong2004 said:


> I grew up in the South, but I aspire to snow in places and snow sports.
> Live Score, Live Soccer, Basketball, NBA, Sports betting odds comparison


Does anybody else find this post fishy?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah, tricky lil bugger, hes been banned


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

EverBorN said:


> Thanks guys! So do I use Nikwax in the washing machine instead of normal stuff are u saying kill or do I use this without a washing machine..? Also how do I re-waterproof my stuff after washing..?





EverBorN said:


> So do I put both of these products in the washing machine at the SAME TIME together to like wash & water-proof it at the same time or how does it work, sorry new to this heh =/ Also can this water-proofing be used with your gloves & does it help..?


Why don't you click on the link I posted and read for yourself?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> Also can this water-proofing be used with your gloves & does it help..?



Not to sure, wouldn't see why not, if your gloves are leather they also have a re-waterproofing product for leather so I would think that would work as well. I got that for my boots actually.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Ive always washed my shit in cold water on gentle& hung it to dry. Just my personal experience but ive had no issues at all.:dunno: Im not saying dont use this or do that, just stating my own experiences soo far.


----------

